# What next! After surgery now eyes swollen!?



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

The pup whos umbilical hernia got fixed today, just suddenly at
8pm his eyes got really swollen, bulging and red! The inner lower
lid is bright red and swollen big time and his eyeballs are bulging out. Could this be a side effect of the ointment they put in the eyes for surgery? I have never seen this before and cannot find anything online about it. The vets are closed. Should I give him some benadryl or just leave it be for the night?!?!?


Stephanie


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't know (Ihope someone else answers who knows more) but I would call emergency vets asap and ask if you should bring the pup in. The red eyes don't worry me too much, but the eye bulging does not sound right.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, it *could* be a reaction to the ointment, but I am worried that you say it suddenly came on (I would have anticipated that if it were the eye ointment, it wouldn't have been sudden). If it isn't better with in just a little while, I'd be tempted to find an emergency vet. Maybe flush his eyes really well with saline while you are waiting.


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Update....took him back to the vets this morning, they said they put Chloramphenicol 190
in his eyes instead of antibiotic ointment "cause they use whatever is cheap and laying around" and thats what he had a reaction to. They said this ointment is normally just used for ulcers in the eyes. I am not happy about it at all. Last night his eyes looked like one of those gold fish! I was so paranoid waiting through the night worried his eyes would pop out! They are much better this morning but still red and swollen. They gave me a steroid eye drop.

Stephanie


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

They must have run into the shortage on plain eye ointment. Eye meds (generic) have been hard to get for several months, now even the plain sterile eye ointment. We switched to a more expensive "name brand" but I guess not everyone did! Hope the pup feels better soon.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

We have been having trouble getting the non-steroid eye ointment...back ordered. So we call it in to the pharmacist down the road, but it's real expensive that way. We finally got some in. When we do surgery we always use Peralube. you don't need an antibiotic, just need to keep the eyes from drying. 
http://www.1800petmeds.com/Puralube+Vet+Ointment-prod1621.html
If a vet told me they used what was cheap and laying around I would certainly be looking for a new vet. It's his eyes!!!! Jeepers!
Sorry you are having so many troubles with this pup


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

The vet said they had the regular ointment in stock (some triple antibiotic ointment) but that they just grab whatever is cheap and laying around handy and thats what they grabbed. Ughhh!

Ya the comment that they use whatever is cheap and laying around kinda threw me off, wonder what else they cut corners on then. Sure aint cutting any off my bill!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Time to find a new vet. I'd have thrown a fit if my vet had told me that!


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep definitely never going back, I have had a few other problems with them since all the good vets left and all the new ones came in, but his was the last straw. I thought I was going in for something minor, not a huge deal so I went anyway, but guess I was wrong.
I have 9 dogs here right now (2 pups leaving this weekend so 7 normally) and they get a good chunk of my change on a regular basis and you'd think they would try to keep my business and do right by me, I'm probably their only customer left lol. Ever since the 'good' vets left NO ONE is ever in there. 

Stephanie


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

and they get a good chunk of my change on a regular basis and you'd think they would try to keep my business and do right by me, 

Stephanie[/QUOTE]
Well If they were ANY kind of vets and cared about critters it wouldn't matter if you didnt spend tons of money there. What would matter is there lil animal customer and to do right by THeM
I am gonna go spend more money at my vets today and I am gonna give her one hardy HUG.
glad pups doing better,,,I'd dump these folks like now


----------

